# underseal



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

hi

Noticed that the some of the underseal at the rear wheel arches is missing or cracked where it seals between the plastic wheel arch and timber floor, it looks as it was spread on with palette knife rather than sprayed as it is quite thick, does anyone know what type of underseal this is, or recommend something similar.

thanks in advance

amc


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

is it an alko chassis ?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have used Tetraseal underseal it can be spead on with a putty knife.

Andy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Tetraseal is by far the best and, as the OP has said, you can move it around with a putty knife, ensuring it gets into all the nooks and crannies.

Colin

PS - do clean out the old stuff first, to give the new coat a fighting chance


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

*tetraseal*

thanks guys, tetraseal it is then.

amc


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

sounds to me that u have an alko chassis,consisting of a wooden floor sat on a galvanised chassis ,and plastic wheel arch liners cut into the floor.If so would say u need a sealant.


----------

